# Relative Visa vs Spousal 11(6) for Online Overseas Work?



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

My son-in-law (married to a SAC) works online as a freelancer for a US company and earns money into his US bank account. We are wondering if he can apply for a Relative’s visa (Spouse) which does not allow you to work in SA, but still continue working online and earning money that is not generated from SA? And if so, could this income count towards the financial assurance needed to apply for the Relative's visa?

I believe the alternative would be for his wife to prove that she can support him financially. But she only earns around R8000 - R9000 per month.

Another alternative would be for him to apply for a Visitors Visa 11.6 (reside with SAC and work). He does have a job offer, but it's temporary work and he would only earn R3000 per month to start with.

Which route should we go? We want to make sure that his application is successful. 
Any advice welcome!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

The SAC spouse need to currenly be earning R8500. And can use a 2 months bank statement as proof of earning. You have said she earns between 8 and 9K. if she could earn 8500 for 3 consecutive months then she can use those bank statements.

After getting the spouse visa he can then apply for an endorsement to work. He will then be allowed to work under the spouse visa.


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

jollem said:


> The SAC spouse need to currenly be earning R8500. And can use a 2 months bank statement as proof of earning. You have said she earns between 8 and 9K. if she could earn 8500 for 3 consecutive months then she can use those bank statements.
> 
> After getting the spouse visa he can then apply for an endorsement to work. He will then be allowed to work under the spouse visa.


Thank you! We'll need to check on that because he has to apply asap because his current visa expired a long time ago during lockdown. So we can't wait 2-3 months to sort out accounts.

Do you know if he can work online with a US company on a Relatives visa though? Or even an 11(6). Because it seems you either need to apply for a work endorsement (have a contract from an SA company) or a business endorsement (work for yourself), neither of which he does.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

RobynLeila said:


> Thank you! We'll need to check on that because he has to apply asap because his current visa expired a long time ago during lockdown. So we can't wait 2-3 months to sort out accounts.
> 
> Do you know if he can work online with a US company on a Relatives visa though? Or even an 11(6). Because it seems you either need to apply for a work endorsement (have a contract from an SA company) or a business endorsement (work for yourself), neither of which he does.


You can add the offer of employment from the foreign company. Unlike CSV and GWP, the employment conditions for spouses are not stringent


----------

